# Danish Oil



## Mike.C (29 Jun 2004)

Hi All,

Due to the finishing problems with the new pine flooring i am going to get some reclaimed boards instead, and so i am now looking for ways to finish this.

Do you think that danish oil would be a durable finish for flooring or would i need to use something like poly?

I really want to keep the colour of the old pine so i am looking for more of a clear finish. Any ideas?

Regards

Mike.C


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jun 2004)

Mike

Don't think I'd use Danish oil

There are many oils and other finishes specifically designed for floor use

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Midnight (29 Jun 2004)

Mike..

gotta agree with Tony... Danish oil's perfect for a clear understated finish, but it just isn't tough enough for flooring..
I know from (bitter) experience that oil based poly (even with UV inhibitors) yellows with age.
Water based poly maybe...?? toughest I can think of would be something like spar varnish..


----------



## Mike.C (30 Jun 2004)

Hi Mike, Tony,

I suspected that danish oil would not be tough enough but i did not know for sure. I will have to look into using varnish.

Cheers

Mike.C


----------



## SimonA (1 Jul 2004)

Our hall way at home is the original pine floorboards and I used a water based varnish on them. I think it was called Diamond Hard floor varnish and I got it from B&Q. Its been down four years now and has had some serious usage, including building materials, tools, radiators etc.....dragged all over it. It still looks good but could do with an other coat now. Very pleased with it and its very hard wearing!!

SimonA


----------



## Mike.C (1 Jul 2004)

Hi Simon,

Thanks very much for your advice, I am popping up to B&Q on Saturday so i will so i will look out for this brand.

I seem to remember some bod on one of the diy shows using a water based varnish that can be applied by cloth, i even think that it dried in 30 minute's or so. Has anyone come across this? I like the idea of using a cloth as it can be applied much quicker with no brush marks.

Cheers Simon

Regards

Mike.C


----------



## Anonymous (1 Jul 2004)

Mike

Look in the Axminster catalogue and you'll find loads of finishes designed for floors.

Or check here

http://www.axminster.co.uk/default.asp?sub=267

Cheers

Tony


----------



## SimonA (1 Jul 2004)

Mike.C

I applied mine with a brush and I can't see any marks left by it.......I think because its water based and a lot more fluid it seems to even out the brush marks a lot better than the oil based ones........but I could be wrong and just be a wizz with a brush!!

SimonA

PS I'll try to remember to have a look for the tin of varnish when I get in the house.........its non yellowing too so the boards look nice and fresh and not like on of those sales people from QVC!!


----------



## Mike.C (2 Jul 2004)

Hi All,

Simon, Tony thanks very much.

Regards

Mike.C


----------



## SimonA (2 Jul 2004)

pipper.....forgot to look.....sorry, was playing with my new car!!....Now theres a drive by gloat if ever there was one!! :lol: 

SimonA


----------



## Alf (2 Jul 2004)

Anyone else got a vision of Simon on the floor playing with his Matchbox and Dinky cars...? :lol:


----------



## johnjin (2 Jul 2004)

Hi Alf
If I didn't know better I would say you were showing your age there. :wink: Matchbox and Dinky cars. :shock: I reckon that Dinky cars more or less disappeared in the sixties. Ah maybe you are a collector of toys as well as tools. :roll: I believe Corgi cars came after Dinky.

All the Best

John


----------

